# Draft Team



## TLA (Sep 17, 2010)

This is one that I have hanging in my house. Just a grphite sketch of a draft team waiting for their turn to pull.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

That's beautiful, so much detail!


----------



## TLA (Sep 17, 2010)

Thank you! I am very happy with how it came out.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow this is really nice I love it.


----------



## Brandi (Sep 13, 2010)

I like this one a lot! Reminds me of a print I have of a painting (can't tell you who's) of a draft team. I'll have to see if I can find it and tell ya who it is.


----------



## TLA (Sep 17, 2010)

That would be awesome. In am always interested in things like that.


----------



## Wildest Heart (Sep 4, 2010)

ha ha again - awesome!


----------



## Terminator9217 (Sep 23, 2010)

That is very detailed drawing that's great I like it a lot can I have it ha ha ha


----------

